# Vts 59 track system



## GroundHawg 1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just bought a Cat 262b that came with a set of these tracks.The front hub on one of them is junk. Is it worth replacing and where is a good place to get parts?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Call loegering. I believe they're the ones that make these vts systems. On the whole I've never heard many good things about that setup when it comes to replacement parts. Apparently its hard to get parts for them and they're costly as well. There is a whole big thread on this same topic over on plowsite. If I can find the link I'll post it tomorrow. Good luck in the meantime.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The last poster in this thread has parts for the VTS...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/loegering-vts-track-system-27976/

Best of luck with it. Welcome to the site.


----------

